# A cigar with my Son



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

My son and I enjoyed a cigar this evening. He had a Party Short while I had a Boli RC. A truly great time to spend with my son and wife, she was just having wine.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry all, I thought I had put a picture in there. Will have to try again tomorrow.

Anyway, any of you get a chance to smoke with someone close like a son or father?

Best regards, Tony


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Here let me try this-


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like some awesome quality family time. I'm digging the fire pit. I've been thinking about putting one in. Beautiful home.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice Tony-a day to remember for sure. By the way pictures are in all your posts


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

avitti said:


> Very nice Tony-a day to remember for sure. By the way pictures are in all your posts


Thanks Tony, I only see a picture in the third one. It was a day to remember.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Tony. Creating good memories with good stogies!:thumb:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like a great day. I know I really enjoy smoking cigars with my daughter. My son will join us in a few years.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I herf with my Dad any time I can. Usually a couple times a month. Recently realized what a treasure it is as I know it might not be like this forever....


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm betting that RC was one of, if not THE best you've ever had.....Awesome Tony!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice and thanks for sharing.

For me, there are few things better than hearing " dad wanna go sit on the porch".....

It is all about memories..


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tony, thanks for sharing. Cant beat that day for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> View attachment 39967
> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are doing great.
> ...


Great pic tone thanks for sharing GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We are truly blessed to have memories like this.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I get to smoke a cigar or pipe with my dad quite a bit. We try to do it a few times a month and I have to say, it's my favorite moments of each month.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Pic Tony. I get to enjoy a cigar with my Dad a couple times a year. Wish it were more.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations you have a fine son who appreciates spending quality time at home with dad. Tony I also know this feeling well, my son and I often share a Jeep ride on the back roads of NH with a good cigar. We also built our own smoking room/shed for when the weather does not allow sitting out doors. There are few things better in life than taking time to relax and share with our sons.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pic! Always great to share with someone close


----------

